# Robots



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2013)

I love science fiction and so do a lot of furries. I haven't seen a topic on robot anthros or robot animals in general though. What's everyone's take on it? Me personally, I've got a new found enjoyment for it. I need to draw more, but I'm finding it fun, the few I've got. And some other designs are fun.

LIKE WIND UP BAT!!!! O{}O







And I'm sure most everyone's seen some of the Mega Man Mavericks and Psuedoroids. Perfect and plentiful quality examples.










I generally like it, because it's often fun to see what sort of defining traits of an animal people will make the robot's signature. Much like Crush Crawfish there. The heavily exaggerated claws being his strong suit. I think a favorite thing of mine will always be when a wolf or something has needlessly large laser claws


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 27, 2013)

Robots? They're _sexy_.

[yt]OhQhZ4rcJdU[/yt]


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 27, 2013)

I just realized that while I doubt we'll be able to create living anthro animals, we will be able to make anthro animal robots, so anthro robots represent the most likely method of bring anthros into reality.  and yeah, I like robotic anthros, especially dragons


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 27, 2013)

Cool


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 27, 2013)

Bittertooth said:


> I just realized that while I doubt we'll be able to create living anthro animals, we will be able to make anthro animal robots, so anthro robots represent the most likely method of bring anthros into reality.  and yeah, I like robotic anthros, especially dragons



As slow and difficult as basic humanoid robotics are going, I think this would be pretty slow also. Though that would be pretty cool. I think for now this would be the closest thing we've got to a REAL robot animal. 

[video=youtube;W1czBcnX1Ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww[/video]


----------



## BRN (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh my GODMETAL *GEAR*






*IT EATS F-18s*

Would genuinely allow this thing to fuck me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 27, 2013)

My botsona is Sir Killalot






Fuck your little faggot robots






Killalot Strong


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 27, 2013)

I wouldn't mind making a part-cybernetic furry character if I could draw robotic shit at all, which I cannot.


----------



## BRN (Sep 27, 2013)

Fanboyism aside I genuinely love the idea of machines gaining consciousness. 

To get all philosophical, I ascribe to the 'functionalist' "theory of mind", which suggests any complex system which takes inputs, processes them, and performs outputs is an intellectual thing; which is why when I see robots performing science-fictiony things I get all happy and squeeeee

and I'm a massive fan of "The Culture", a utopian humanoid society where freedom is absolute -- and all of the controls to safeguard human life are placed in the hands of autonomous, super-intelligent machines. It's an absolute possibility, given what technology can become - and any progress on the way there ALSO makes me super-squeeeee :3

Time for more metal gear fanboyism brb
[yt]EG2oddX15N8[/yt]

Would genuinely allow this thing to fuck me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 27, 2013)

One of my favourite robots, the Razer. Also that house bot at 3min mark, Dead Metal. Sgt Bash was OP as well. I remember it lit up a clothed bot and it burned up pretty damn well.
All of those sexy robots. (Sgt bash is the military green one at 0:22)
[video=youtube;LJxPLqO3EBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJxPLqO3EBE[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah robot anthros (how does that work?) are pretty awesome. I love all of the Megaman X mavericks. Especially because they are all over the place species-wise.

Can't lie, the fact that the mavericks are all animal themed kept me coming back to Megaman X. They're so cool.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> One of my favourite robots, the Razer. Also that house bot at 3min mark, Dead Metal. Sgt Bash was OP as well. I remember it lit up a clothed bot and it burned up pretty damn well.
> All of those sexy robots. (Sgt bash is the military green one at 0:22)
> [video=youtube;LJxPLqO3EBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJxPLqO3EBE[/video]



You mean Dead Metal? He's a pretty cool guy.

Also fuck yeah Sir Killalot dropping that faggot robot in the pit at the end.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 27, 2013)

No love for Motobug? :c






EDIT: What the fuck? I hit SIX's Quote not Cup's. :c

I liked the Metal Gear Rising pooch. I never got through all of it. Doesn't he become Raiden's friend?



benignBiotic said:


> Yeah robot anthros (how does that work?) are pretty awesome. I love all of the Megaman X mavericks. Especially because they are all over the place species-wise.
> 
> Can't lie, the fact that the mavericks are all animal themed kept me coming back to Megaman X. They're so cool.



Yeah, I love Robot Masters, but the Mavericks and Pseudoroids added a new layer of creative freedom I feel since they weren't restricted to <adjective/verb/noun> Man.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> One of my favourite robots, the Razer.


Haven't seen it in like ten years, but I used to love watching that show.  Yeah, Razor was definitely a top robot.  So was Tornado.  And ... what was that yellow wedge-shaped robot with the front-hinged flipper called again?  "Always the bridesmaids", their team never got a win that I remember but they always finished near the top ... and one year they TOPPLED MR. PSYCHO.  All 1,000+ pounds of it.



SIX said:


> *IT EATS F-18s*


But that's a Harrier Jumpjet....


----------



## Distorted (Sep 27, 2013)

I like the Megaman Mavericks. Especially Chill Penguin and his awesome theme. Plus I loved Robot Wars. Me and my brother would watch it after school all the time.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 27, 2013)

Issac Asimov had good robots


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 27, 2013)

Read Rick Griffin's _Argo_if you're interested in anthro robots, consciousness, and the likes. Decent plot twist too.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 27, 2013)

fav animal robot


----------



## Troj (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a deep fondness for robots. Netflix has a collection of wonderful and deeply fascinating Ted talks about robots, FYI, most of which can also probably be found online.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 27, 2013)

These Robot wars posts made me look at a few clips of the show on YouTube. I loved Robot Wars when it was on TV, and the game Robot Wars: Arenas of Destruction was part of my childhood. I remember going through a phase as a kid where I was obsessed over the idea of building a fighting robot.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 27, 2013)

Check out my Robot Sona guys


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;298Cw3_qGwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=298Cw3_qGwE[/video]

Credit goes to Azure for sharing this great little gem.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 27, 2013)

Mouse Droid. <3



CoyoteCaliente said:


> Read Rick Griffin's _Argo_if you're interested in anthro robots, consciousness, and the likes. Decent plot twist too.



kk


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 27, 2013)

This thread has a severe lack of Kryten.

[video=youtube;oB-NnVpvQ78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB-NnVpvQ78[/video]


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 27, 2013)

Ahhh robot wars. I used to love watching Hypnodisc shredding cunts to pieces for fun. Razor was a beast as well.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 27, 2013)

That's why I appreciate the Daleks from Doctor Who- they were one of the first alien species in science fiction that were neither anthropomorphic or zoomorphic in appearance. They actually resembled a truly "alien" race in the sense that we had never seen anything like them before. They're a race of evil vacuum cleaners with suction cup arms and modulated voices- if humanity had to go to war with "space brethren" who looked like handsome versions of us in shiny robes or cat people, I would think that at some point we would find the commonalities between us outweighed the differences. But in the end, there is quite literally, "no such thing as a good Dalek".






Of course, when it comes to being used for comic relief on sci-fi shows, nobody beats Bender.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRnq-PFboMI


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> -snip-



I hate to be pedantic, but Daleks are technically cyborgs, not robots. :I


----------



## Khaki (Sep 27, 2013)

BattleStar Galatica anyone?


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 27, 2013)

EVA units are one of my favorite robots that arent actually robots but look like it anyway.






Cant stand the anime, only watch what little EVA fight scenes there are, but they are 110% badassery incarnate.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> snip



HAVE YOU EVER SEEN THE INSIDE OF A DALEK ITS LITERALLY A CYCLOPS FLESH COLORED BLOB WITH TENTACLES THAT ARE EXTREMELY INTELLIGENT AND WANT TO RAPE I MEAN KILL YOU.

You tried too hard.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 27, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I hate to be pedantic, but Daleks are technically cyborgs, not robots. :I



Yes, yes, inside the Dalek, an organic being actually lived but you've got to give Terry Nation credit for the creating them as the main antagonists, alongside the more traditional anthropomorph robot Cybermen and the self-explanatory Weeping Angels. I also think the Zygons are pretty cool, but looking at the species of that series remind us just how difficult it is to make an alien species that doesn't in any way resemble anything seen on earth. 

Of course, the future of robots will in all likelihood be to resemble humans more so than ever before, and yet for whatever reason, our current technology fails miserably. Looking at a Japanese gynoid, one cannot help but be struck at how "lifeless" and "soulless" it looks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if, because we have a full lifetime experience at looking into the eyes of living beings, if we can actually see the differences between them and the robots who we create to look exactly like them. You could probably tell how this picture differs from a real human, because scientists have not yet captured the complexities of human emotion as they replicate human faces in robots.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 27, 2013)

I want wind up bat.  DO WANT.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 27, 2013)

I was kinda hoping this would stay themed to animal/anthro robots. Not robots in general. I would have put it in Off Topic, but this place acts like a circus of numbfucks in Off Topic so Den it is.



d.batty said:


> I want wind up bat.  DO WANT.


Wind ups are awesome! \:3/


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No love for Motobug? :c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that later on in X (and in Zero) they used mythological creatures. 






And D'awwww motobug.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh god, that awful show known as Gadget Boy, and this thing...


----------



## Faustus (Sep 30, 2013)

Urgh I detest Gadget Boy! Mostly because I loved Inspector Gadget as a kid, and Gadget Boy is basically one massive rip-off of the concept and characters.

P.S. if memory serves, Daleks aren't cyborgs, they're mutants in what amounts to a pepperpot-shaped miniature tank-cum-hazardous environment suit. It's like a little mutant nazi jellyfish in power armour. They HATED cyborgs (hence the ongoing war between Daleks and Cybermen)

-F


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2013)

If I was to make a robot.. It'd resemble the cat thing from 9 (the short and the movie)
[video=youtube;-hzCfOvsq64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hzCfOvsq64[/video]


----------



## VGmaster9 (Sep 30, 2013)

Here's a good one.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8396543/


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 30, 2013)

Mecha gemini from heroes of newerth (HoN)


----------



## BRN (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh!

Oh!

Zoids :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2013)

The Badassasaurus Rex. Dropped one of my FAVORITE shotguns. Tough as a bitch the first time though.








VGmaster9 said:


> Here's a good one.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8396543/



Anthrobos, man. Anthrobos. Or just basic animal bots. >.<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 30, 2013)

Daltanious and Gaogaigar are the only animal themed mechs I think of...  



benignBiotic said:


> I love that later on in X (and in Zero) they used mythological creatures.


I love how MMZ's artist was (and still is) a porn artist


SIX said:


> Oh!
> 
> Oh!
> 
> Zoids :3


More like 

Ew!

Ew!

Zoids.


----------



## Nataku (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;4v9wYwH5z6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v9wYwH5z6Y[/video]
If we're on the topic of robotic animals, then more Zoids definitely needs to be in here. One of the few (and certainly the longest running of those) series that was just about the animal mechs.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2013)

How could I forget this?






This game was fucking amazing. FAVORITE Wii game. Best in the ExciteBike series too. 

...

BATTY!!!! LOOK!!! 








Imperial Impact said:


> I love how MMZ's artist was (and still is) a porn artist



I find a LOT of artists with an overtly pervy side are in gaming. Not that I take a single FUCKING issue. More please.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't forget Metal Sonic!


----------



## Attaman (Oct 5, 2013)

The Tree of Pain calls to us all.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 5, 2013)

Check this noise out. So many cool animal-based robot designs to be had.


----------



## Deo (Oct 5, 2013)

Damn. I came in here all excited to talk about Fanuc, CNC, Acutek, ABB, and Statasys.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 5, 2013)

Attaman said:


> The Tree of Pain calls to us all.


Image is broken for me, but judging from the Tree of Pain, I presume you are talking about the Shrike. 




E: Now I see the image. Looks like my internet did the derps on me. Shrike is a great robot, by far one of the more impressive ones.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Image is broken for me, but judging from the Tree of Pain, I presume you are talking about the Shrike.
> [snip]
> E: Now I see the image. Looks like my internet did the derps on me. Shrike is a great robot, by far one of the more impressive ones.


Have to admit, its creators knew what they were doing when they went through the design stage.


----------



## Manis Pan (Oct 6, 2013)

My favorite robot...

... The one that cleans my room.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2013)

Again. Animal/anthro themed robots.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 8, 2013)

I like robot furries. Mostly because they're programmed for absolute obedience which is a lot like hypnotic submission.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I like robot furries. Mostly because they're programmed for absolute obedience which is a lot like hypnotic submission.



Well, FAF, we made it to page three before dubious consent filled sexual fantasies and TMI were confessed.


{And I still want to talk about real robots.} ãƒ½(#Â¬Ð”Â¬)ï¾‰​


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 8, 2013)

Deo said:


> Well, FAF, we made it to page three before dubious consent filled sexual fantasies and TMI were confessed.



You should see some other threads where that shit goes on for like 20+ pages of pseudo-RP.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You should see some other threads where that shit goes on for like 20+ pages of pseudo-RP.


oh god


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I like robot furries. Mostly because they're programmed for absolute obedience which is a lot like hypnotic submission.



Not into the hypnosis thing, but some anthro robo chicks are hot as fuck. My friend Pizzacat man... ;w;



Deo said:


> Well, FAF, we made it to page three before dubious consent filled sexual fantasies and TMI were confessed.
> 
> 
> {And I still want to talk about real robots.} ãƒ½(#Â¬Ð”Â¬)ï¾‰​



No this guy is genuinely hilarious. He's so fucking brazen.

And make your own robot thread! This is mine!! QAQ


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 8, 2013)

Deo, tell us wonderful things about robutts.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No this guy is genuinely hilarious. He's so fucking brazen.


No one can replace Brazen. (à²¥_à²¥) 



> And make your own robot thread! This is mine!! QAQ


I know I know, sorry sorry. I'll not threadnap.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2013)

Robutts are my life. ;w;


----------



## Manis Pan (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Again. Animal/anthro themed robots.


Clearly it is placozoan themed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Manis Pan said:


> Clearly it is placozoan themed.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No this guy is genuinely hilarious. He's so fucking brazen.


sig'd but I'm not as gay as brazen.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't really like robot anthro. It just makes me wish that they were full anthro. This was a complaint I had while watching Digimon Fusion with one of my friends. Some of the creatures looked too much like robots and less like animals. I don't like how hard, shiny, and flat many surfaces are on robot anthro.

Still, when done really well, I suppose robot anthro is all right.


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm going to go ahead and throw out the obvious _Robot Unicorn_ from Robot Unicorn Attack.



Spoiler: Huge image










Robot Unicorn Attack Evolution also featured robot animals.



Spoiler: More huge images


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I don't really like robot anthro. It just makes me wish that they were full anthro. This was a complaint I had while watching Digimon Fusion with one of my friends. Some of the creatures looked too much like robots and less like animals. I don't like how hard, shiny, and flat many surfaces are on robot anthro.
> 
> Still, when done really well, I suppose robot anthro is all right.



Ya like robutts? >w>


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ya like robutts? >w>


I like giant robutts.
Really huge robutts are awesome.
Still depends on their design though.

Regular robutts are all right. Depends on the design here too. If the shape isn't good I don't like the robutt.

EDIT:
Robutt is another word for robot, right?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I like giant robutts.
> Really huge robutts are awesome.
> Still depends on their design though.
> 
> ...



Ah Chili... Precious naive little Chili. You have yet to learn the wonders of a lovely robutt madam it seems. >w>
huehuehue

In due time. In due time...


----------

